# 88 nissan pickup subframe corrosion



## 88pickupdriver (Dec 12, 2011)

Pretty much wat the title says the corrosion is where the wheel well is the front bumper fell off because of where the corrosion is and cannot be remounted i would post pics but im new to this forum and dont know how if anyone has some advice on my situation plz let me know i really want to restore this classic but things seem to be against me at the moment i just put in new battery and alternator comes in soon thanks for the help


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

This probably isn't the only place the frame is rusted, so repair doesn't really make sense. Sadly it's probably time to send this one to the scrap heap. If you want to restore a classic, start searching the no-road-salt states (south, west, southwest) for a rust free, solid specimen, maybe that needs paint and/or mechanical work. 

Rust is a terminal cancer and fighting it is a losing battle. It's always a matter of when, not if, it'll need to be junked.


----------

